# China Glaze Holiday Joy Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the China Glaze Holiday Joy Collection 2012. Some of these are really gorgeous and some are typical holiday fare. I am excited about Glitter all the Way. I don't have any other polish that looks like that. The second I saw it I thought Mardi Gras. According to a few bloggers, I am not the only one. See anything you would really like to have this holiday season?





Source, Used with permission

Left to right: With Love, Pizzazz, Cranberry Splash, Winter Holly, Glistening Snow, Merry Berry





Source, Used with permission

Left to right: Red Satin, Pure Joy, Angel Wings, Blue Bells Ring, Champagne Kisses, Glitter All the Way





Photo courtesy of China Glaze

A few swatches:





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Blue Bells Ring





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Cranberry Splash





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Glitter All the Way


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

Passing. As pretty as these are I haven't even used last year's collection (other than swatching). lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

Milani has a polish similar to Glitter all the Way, but it's got chunkier pieces..not so fine, like that. Cute collection and I'm a sucker for glitters! Pure joy, winter holly, and maybe pizzaz are ones I'll keep a look out for. I love the holidays..another excuse to put more glitter and bling on my nails lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 8, 2012)

I adore blue polishes, glitters and odd creme polishes. That cranberry splash is really vibrant as well and is calling to me lol


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anything red, I am down!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

As far as reds, for me and China Glaze, my fave is Ruby Red Slippers. Adorable!


----------



## MichelleATX (Nov 8, 2012)

Any of the reds-- &lt;3 them all!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 8, 2012)

I like Cranberry Splash, Glistening Snow and Merry Berry


----------

